# Featherlite trailers



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> So on Friday I am driving almost 4 hours away to go look at a 1993 aluminum featherlite 3h slant gooseneck with a dressing room. It looks really clean from pictures and she said there's only some cosmetic rust on the jack but nothing that would make it unsound. It's 7ft tall and 6 1/2 wide. The stall area is roughly 12 feet long. She's asking $6500 but would take $5000. At opinions on them? Is 6 1/2 wide big enough for a stocky 15h Qh? (he isnt the best loader and im afraid he wont fit in the slant {im overly paranoid}) Am I getting a good deal or a not so good deal? Any input would be appreciated


 6.5 isn't very wide.I thought usually they are 7' wide. But if the stalls are wide and long than that would help. If they have a large slant to them that will make them longer. I would load a horse to be sure.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Some of the 2013 trailers we were checking out were about 6'8 wide I believe


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I used to own a Featherlite. They are very well made trailers. When you go to see it, pull up the floor mats at the corners especially and look for signs of pitting in the floor. Unlike wood, you can't replace an aluminum floor, so that needs to be in good shape. 

I don't know about the width being okay. I would measure your horse head to tail and measure the trailer to see how much room he'd have in there. 

$5,500 sure sounds like a nice price for a GN to me, but then I live in an overpriced area.


----------



## tailskidwest (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd recommend you pull the floor mats completly out. There may be corrosion (white flakey consistancy to the aluminum surface or big pits where the aluminum has already flaked off) at the seams between the floor mats. Urine will also soak under the mats to any location. Ask how often the mats were removed and the floor washed. Floor should be allowed to completly dry before the mats go back in. Mats should be washed both sides at the same time.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

As far as size goes, you should be fine. 

I have a 2003 Exiss 3 horse slant, which is the standard 6'6" wide and 7' tall. My 15.2 hh quarter horse who is about 1200 pounds (stocky boy!!!) fits fine in all the stalls. But the back stall will always have more room. 

I've also hauled him in my boarding couples featherlite 3 horse bumper pull which IS smaller inside than my trailer. He fits a big tighter in that trailer, but he still does have plenty of room. 

If your horse has never been in a slant load, it might be easiest to completely open the back (as the rear tack should've collapsible), to give him more space to feel comfortable. Spend plenty of sessions practicing loading before you actually need to go somewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

